# Central Park Medical College Listed in IMED



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

created this thread to let my junior brother & sisters know; CENTRAL PARK MEDICAL COLLEGE is recently listed in IMED, i.e you can get through USMLE / PLAB steps after graduating from CPMC.

https://imed.faimer.org/details.asp...re&region=AS&rname=Asia&mcode=704335&psize=25

it's a private institution & among some of the BEST choices in Lahore.

do consider it, while applying for admissions; visit its website & you can have an overview of CPMC.

Welcome to Central Park Medical College


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

you are welcome to ask any query regarding CPMC.


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

*CENTRAL PARK MEDICAL COLLEGE listed in IMED.*

Hey Anas,

- Will I be able to get in with an aggregate of 69-70%?
- What's the atmosphere like at CPMC?
- How's the workload with regards to hours spent studying daily. 
- What about extra curricular activities especially Cricket, and gym? 

Hoping to hear from you soon.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Username said:


> Hey Anas,
> 
> - Will I be able to get in with an aggregate of 69-70%?
> - What's the atmosphere like at CPMC?
> ...


InshaALLAH you will make to CPMC, do apply earlier......students interviewed earlier, have better chances of being selected.

frankly speaking, not boosting my institution; here in CPMC, we have a very freindly enviornment.

workload management depends on caliber of student, in medical if you spend atleast 3-4 hours studying on daily basis, you will get through easily..

you will find extra-curricular activities to the par, we have cricket matches with well known colleges of Lahore, in sports season.

hopefully you will have a great time here..


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

*Central PARK Medical College Listed in Imed.*

Thanks for the quick reply. Really helpful! I'll be sure to apply as soon as I get the MCAT result.


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

*Central PARK Medical College Listed in Imed.*

Also, I forgot to ask about the hostel. How are the hostels? Do they provide single room with attached bathrooms? What about the mess?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Username said:


> Also, I forgot to ask about the hostel. How are the hostels? Do they provide single room with attached bathrooms? What about the mess?


Hostels are also good, single rooms with attached baths are available, but expensive than the shared 1s.

mess is exceptionally well, you can have details on visiting campus.

don't wait for MCAT official result, you can submit it later..


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

What about those who dont give MCAT? Actually I am from Mansehra and I didnot give MCAT instead of it my own provincial test but then my aggregates comes to be just 60% which is quite low because in our province marking in strict and those with aggregates 68% make it to Public sector colleges here.


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

anas90 said:


> Hostels are also good, single rooms with attached baths are available, but expensive than the shared 1s.
> 
> mess is exceptionally well, you can have details on visiting campus.
> 
> don't wait for MCAT official result, you can submit it later..


my aggregate is 72%... what are my chances... do they take college entry test too??? plz tell


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Angry Bird said:


> my aggregate is 72%... what are my chances... do they take college entry test too??? plz tell


i have many friends in CPMC with aggregate of 72,73 %, you will get in InshaALLAH.

they don't take entry test & will consider UHS MCAT.


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

Shahan Khan said:


> What about those who dont give MCAT? Actually I am from Mansehra and I didnot give MCAT instead of it my own provincial test but then my aggregates comes to be just 60% which is quite low because in our province marking in strict and those with aggregates 68% make it to Public sector colleges here.


I suggest you ask this question on CPMC helpline. Take the number from it's website, or maybe anas90 could help you with that. Your aggregate is quite low, but given your condition, you might be able to slide in. Give your query to their desk, they'll give you the best information available


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Shahan Khan said:


> What about those who dont give MCAT? Actually I am from Mansehra and I didnot give MCAT instead of it my own provincial test but then my aggregates comes to be just 60% which is quite low because in our province marking in strict and those with aggregates 68% make it to Public sector colleges here.


Central Park Housing Scheme, 31 km Ferozepur Road, Kahna Nau, Lahore, Pakistan.
Tel: 00924235935333-34


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

*Merit*

Bro i have aggregate of 69.63%..Today i applied for Central pak medical college...have i chance to get admission in it..i think i applied earlier
i heard that some private colleges of Lahore demands donations in 2nd or 3rd year...We only pay fees not donations..so any guideline from seniors..


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Got a call for interview for Monday. Any suggestions/advice?


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

You'll definitely get an interview call. Then it depends on how well you do at the interview.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

*Muhammad Bilal*! there is no concept of donations once you enter private medical college & i do agree with* Username*; 'You'll definitely get an interview call. Then it depends on how well you do at the interview.' 

*Username*! don't know their question bank this time, but last time they did ask questions from volunteer work in hospitals to politics..

speak truth and try to impress interviewers with your conversation skills.......thats it!!

BEST ov LUK


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks mate!


----------



## pilzzz (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi anas.. my aggregate is 71.26%. Do i stand a chance of getting admission in lmdc,fmh,cpmc, akhtar saeed or sharif? please help me out. i'm trying to get some authentic information, but failed to get any. Will i be able to make for cpmc and sharif especially? i also want to know that which one is best among cpmc, sharif, lmdc?


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

pilzzz said:


> Hi anas.. my aggregate is 71.26%. Do i stand a chance of getting admission in lmdc,fmh,cpmc, akhtar saeed or sharif? please help me out. i'm trying to get some authentic information, but failed to get any. Will i be able to make for cpmc and sharif especially? i also want to know that which one is best among cpmc, sharif, lmdc?



I would suggest you apply everywhere and then just wait.


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

Muhammad Bilal said:


> Bro i have aggregate of 69.63%..Today i applied for Central pak medical college...have i chance to get admission in it..i think i applied earlier
> i heard that some private colleges of Lahore demands donations in 2nd or 3rd year...We only pay fees not donations..so any guideline from seniors..



'Donations' are in fact bribery paid when one cannot get a seat on merit.
If you have a seat already you do not have to pay them.
I have never heard of people giving 'donations' to colleges in their 2nd or 3rd years.
They have to bribe the college administrations only in the beginning.


----------



## pilzzz (Sep 17, 2012)

Xanidan said:


> I would suggest you apply everywhere and then just wait.


I am waiting. its just that i want to know that is there any chance or my merit is low for these colleges. i want just an idea where i stand, where i have a chance of admission?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

pilzzz said:


> Hi anas.. my aggregate is 71.26%. Do i stand a chance of getting admission in lmdc,fmh,cpmc, akhtar saeed or sharif? please help me out. i'm trying to get some authentic information, but failed to get any. Will i be able to make for cpmc and sharif especially? i also want to know that which one is best among cpmc, sharif, lmdc?


my reply is same as of* Xanidan*; 'I would suggest you apply everywhere and then just wait.'

among  cpmc, sharif, lmdc.........prefer sharif, then cpmc or lmdc.


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

pilzzz said:


> I am waiting. its just that i want to know that is there any chance or my merit is low for these colleges. i want just an idea where i stand, where i have a chance of admission?


This year the cut-off merits seem very unpredictable so that is hard to determine.

After all,CMH's cut-off merit for MBBS was around 77-78% last year but this year people with those aggregates are finding themselves with merit numbers in the 4th or 5th lists! #baffled 
Ergo,it seems *very likely* merits for private colleges have risen significantly this year (though we only know about CMH just yet).

Have you considered Azra Naheed Medical College and University College of Medicine and Dentistry?


----------



## pilzzz (Sep 17, 2012)

Xanidan said:


> This year the cut-off merits seem very unpredictable so that is hard to determine.
> 
> After all,CMH's cut-off merit for MBBS was around 77-78% last year but this year people with those aggregates are finding themselves with merit numbers in the 4th or 5th lists! #baffled
> Ergo,it seems *very likely* merits for private colleges have risen significantly this year (though we only know about CMH just yet).
> ...


i haven't applied in Azra Naheed but i've considered university college of medicine.
I also got an interview call from rlmc. so do you think i can get there?


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

pilzzz said:


> i haven't applied in Azra Naheed but i've considered university college of medicine.
> I also got an interview call from rlmc. so do you think i can get there?


I have no knowledge about RLMC but you may have a good chance with the University College of Medicine because they only look at your school grades and not the MCAT.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

pilzzz said:


> i haven't applied in Azra Naheed but i've considered university college of medicine.
> I also got an interview call from rlmc. so do you think i can get there?


RLMC is far much better than Lahore uni. or Azra Naheed, last time closing merit in RLMC was 67%.


----------



## pilzzz (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you anas and Xanidan for your help.


----------



## pilzzz (Sep 17, 2012)

anas90 said:


> RLMC is far much better than Lahore uni. or Azra Naheed, last time closing merit in RLMC was 67%.


Do u know about the last years closing merit of cpmc, sharif and akhtar saeed? And i also want to know which college is better among RLMC and Akhtar Saeed?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

pilzzz said:


> Do u know about the last years closing merit of cpmc, sharif and akhtar saeed? And i also want to know which college is better among RLMC and Akhtar Saeed?


RLMC is better than Akhtar Saeed..

Sharif's closing merit was 73%, cpmc don't disclose closing merit & don't know that of Akhtar Saeed.


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Had an interview at CPMC a couple of days ago. Was offered the admission. The Dean Dr. A.S Chughtai is a very nice person.


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

*Question*



Username said:


> Had an interview at CPMC a couple of days ago. Was offered the admission. The Dean Dr. A.S Chughtai is a very nice person.


i also applied there, last date of form submission is 15october...then how they got ur interview earlier?


----------



## Farhan93 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Aggregate*



Username said:


> Had an interview at CPMC a couple of days ago. Was offered the admission. The Dean Dr. A.S Chughtai is a very nice person.


hey what is ur aggregate ??


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

Muhammad Bilal said:


> i also applied there, last date of form submission is 15october...then how they got ur interview earlier?


I know thats what i am wandering, they even called me for an interview on 11th octuber


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Most of the colleges are conducting their interviews before the deadline so that they somewhat have an idea of who they'll be offering the seats to. It's basically like the sooner you submit your application the sooner you will be interviewed. My aggregate is around 70%.


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

*Central Park Interview*



Username said:


> Most of the colleges are conducting their interviews before the deadline so that they somewhat have an idea of who they'll be offering the seats to. It's basically like the sooner you submit your application the sooner you will be interviewed. My aggregate is around 70%.


I applied there 4 October..aggregate is 71%..so what chances for my interview this week?


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Muhammad Bilal said:


> I applied there 4 October..aggregate is 71%..so what chances for my interview this week?


I'm not sure when you will be interviewed as they're interviewing 25 candidates per day but you will certainly be called. Aggregate of 71% should almost guarantee you a seat at CPMC. Just do well at the interview and present yourself well. You'll get in InshAllah!


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

Alhumdulilah i got admission as a local student in central park medical college and they have told me to pay the fees at the latest on 25th Octuber 2012:thumbsup:.
Can one please tell me about its faculty and pros and cons of this college as compared to other private medical colleges.
please reply as soon as possible


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

I've been asked to deposit the fees of CPMC but I don't like it one bit. I don't know why they're asking students to deposit the fees when UHS clearly stated that private medical colleges can't take fees from students till Nov 26th. The campus is extremely small. The building isn't very impressive. On top of that it takes forever to get there if you're a day scholar. As for the hostel, they don't have any single rooms available and the ones that are being shared are horrible with respect to cleanliness. As soon as I entered the boys hostel it smelled like cigarette. Not impressed one bit.


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

Username said:


> I've been asked to deposit the fees of CPMC but I don't like it one bit. I don't know why they're asking students to deposit the fees when UHS clearly stated that private medical colleges can't take fees from students till Nov 26th. The campus is extremely small. The building isn't very impressive. On top of that it takes forever to get there if you're a day scholar. As for the hostel, they don't have any single rooms available and the ones that are being shared are horrible with respect to cleanliness. As soon as I entered the boys hostel it smelled like cigarette. Not impressed one bit.


Bro if u seeking admission in private sector then its facilities should not compare wid Govt..In private should pay fees for seat confirmation..suppose 100 students confirm admission but fees not paid..list displayed as after UHS list...suppose at that time 50 students change their mind for admission in CPMC then how will colg compensate the the recovery of 50 students..last cigarette its common in young generation..


----------



## Farhan93 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Aggregate*



myctoRule said:


> Alhumdulilah i got admission as a local student in central park medical college and they have told me to pay the fees at the latest on 25th Octuber 2012:thumbsup:.Can one please tell me about its faculty and pros and cons of this college as compared to other private medical colleges.please reply as soon as possible


 what is ur uhs aggregate ??


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

*Question*

Any one who got a interview call from Central Park medical colg after 15 October (last date of form Submission)..?


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

how you got call for interview??? my aggregate is 72% i myself went there and SOME HAMID SAHAB said that they are calling for interview merit woise.. he said my merit number is 139... i guess there is some fishy thing happening


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

Username said:


> Had an interview at CPMC a couple of days ago. Was offered the admission. The Dean Dr. A.S Chughtai is a very nice person.


 how is it possible.. my aggregate is 72% imyself visited that college. went to some rashid sahab. he said that they are calling for interview merit wise and my merit number is 139....


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

The admission itself isn't based just on the marks itself. Doing well at the interview is also very important. 

Though I guess I was called earlier cause I was one of the first ones to hand in my application. Maybe that's why.


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Don't worry you'll get in as well.


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

i hope so....


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

Username said:


> The admission itself isn't based just on the marks itself. Doing well at the interview is also very important.
> 
> Though I guess I was called earlier cause I was one of the first ones to hand in my application. Maybe that's why.


what was asked in interview? and what did they say about your selection?


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

myctorule said:


> alhumdulilah i got admission as a local student in central park medical college and they have told me to pay the fees at the latest on 25th octuber 2012:thumbsup:.
> Can one please tell me about its faculty and pros and cons of this college as compared to other private medical colleges.
> Please reply as soon as possible


whats your aggregate?


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

Angry Bird said:


> whats your aggregate?


my aggregate is 77.6 uhs and i think i also did well in the interview


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

Any one got a interview call this week..


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

just now got call from central park.... interview on 25..... agg 72% .... will i be selected ?


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

Angry Bird said:


> just now got call from central park.... interview on 25..... agg 72% .... will i be selected ?


I have heard from seniors interview impart a great role...Do well...admission confirm...


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

ahan..... i hope soo


----------



## sillversun.pickup (Oct 23, 2012)

Username said:


> I've been asked to deposit the fees of CPMC but I don't like it one bit. I don't know why they're asking students to deposit the fees when UHS clearly stated that private medical colleges can't take fees from students till Nov 26th. The campus is extremely small. The building isn't very impressive. On top of that it takes forever to get there if you're a day scholar. As for the hostel, they don't have any single rooms available and the ones that are being shared are horrible with respect to cleanliness. As soon as I entered the boys hostel it smelled like cigarette. Not impressed one bit.


Hahaha. Funny hearing such comments from someone with a mere 70% aggregate. Instead of spewing so much hatred about a college, try studying your pants off and score marks worthy of admission in a Government College. A person with 70% marks ranting on about how he hates a college which has been securing top positions in UHS's professional examinations is pretty funny. And equally pathetic. You should've been out distributing Gulab Jaman's among your Phupo's and Khala's when CPMC granted you admission after seeing such low marks. 

Secondly, name ONE college which isn't asking for fee right after calling you for the interview. 

Thirdly, the campus is small? HA! Sir, you can fit 4 Sheikh Zayeds, 3 FMHs and 2 KEs in the whole CPMC campus. With enough room to squeeze your ungrateful self in too.

Fourthly, reaching King Edward or Fatima Jinnah takes more time than reaching Central Park. The road is clean, wide and smooth You breeze past everything and reach CPMC in 20 minutes from Ittefaq Hospital.

Fifthly, its a hostel!? Not a Mosque. If cigarette smoke disturbs you so much, then im sorry but there is absolutely no place for you in Pakistan. YOU CAN NOT EXPECT A BOYS HOSTEL TO BE ALL CUTE AND NICE. 


Pray you get admitted somewhere with those ridiculous marks, and stop hating on everything.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

you tell him silver! 



> I've been asked to deposit the fees of CPMC but I don't like it one bit. I don't know why they're asking students to deposit the fees when UHS clearly stated that private medical colleges can't take fees from students till Nov 26th. The campus is extremely small. The building isn't very impressive. On top of that it takes forever to get there if you're a day scholar. As for the hostel, they don't have any single rooms available and the ones that are being shared are horrible with respect to cleanliness. As soon as I entered the boys hostel it smelled like cigarette. Not impressed one bit.


@ USERNAME

i don't study in cpmc but i KNOW that it is a good college and it is WRONG to insult a good college...


its funny that a college that has been securing 1st, 2nd positions is uhs has not "impressed" you...

don't insult good colleges!!!


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Aw did I hurt someone's feelings. Don't need to cry about it. I'm a foreign student so obviously my agg will be low in comparison to the local students; given that I studied for the MCAT in less than 3 months and still got 70%. Also, I was just sharing my first impression of the school. After visiting other schools I realized that hostels are pretty much the same everywhere. Though, I stand by everything I said. 

And I'm assuming you're either a senior student at CPMC who can't take a little criticism or someone who's just pissed off since you weren't offered admission anywhere.


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

I am not talking about the "academics"

Obviously they're doing something right since their students are topping. I was speaking with regards to the atmosphere around the campus.

Bkn, if you don't care whether I'm impressed with CPMC's campus or not then why are you even bothering by discussing all of this and inboxing me? Utter nonsense.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Username said:


> Aw did I hurt someone's feelings. Don't need to cry about it. I'm a foreign student so obviously my agg will be low in comparison to the local students; given that I studied for the MCAT in less than 3 months and still got 70%. Also, I was just sharing my first impression of the school. After visiting other schools I realized that hostels are pretty much the same everywhere. Though, I stand by everything I said.
> 
> And I'm assuming you're either a senior student at CPMC who can't take a little criticism or someone who's just pissed off since you weren't offered admission anywhere.


dude if you are talking about me then you are totally wrong because i didnt even apply to CPMC...
and i know many foreigners who scored great marks...

and i don't really care..but somebody had to tell you
and wow you are rude...


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Keep things civil guys, there is no need to personally attack another member, unless you're looking to get banned from the forum. Fair warning. 

Thanks.


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

sillversun.pickup said:


> Hahaha. Funny hearing such comments from someone with a mere 70% aggregate. Instead of spewing so much hatred about a college, try studying your pants off and score marks worthy of admission in a Government College. A person with 70% marks ranting on about how he hates a college which has been securing top positions in UHS's professional examinations is pretty funny. And equally pathetic. You should've been out distributing Gulab Jaman's among your Phupo's and Khala's when CPMC granted you admission after seeing such low marks.
> 
> Secondly, name ONE college which isn't asking for fee right after calling you for the interview.
> 
> ...


kindly guide me for the interview.........................


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

myctoRule said:


> my aggregate is 77.6 uhs and i think i also did well in the interview


Got interview call....post some questions which was asked from you....it help me & others who are going for interview immediately after EID...Thanks to ANAS bhai (creator of this thread) if he also post some questions about interview...Regards

- - - Updated - - -



myctoRule said:


> my aggregate is 77.6 uhs and i think i also did well in the interview


Got interview call....post some questions which was asked from you....it help me & others who are going for interview immediately after EID...Thanks to ANAS bhai (creator of this thread) if he also post some questions about interview...Regards


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

i feel My pleasure in it brother:thumbsup:

i'm posting again the same questions, which i still remember from my last year interview in CPMC;

Why are you interested in becoming a doctor?
is it your will or your parent forcing you to be a doctor?
your father's profession?
a question asked by most colleges; 'where else have you applied??'
did you participated in volunteer work at hospitals?? etc. etc.


----------



## Malkera (Jul 27, 2012)

please tell me the last to apply in cpmc? i want to apply in it.....plzplz....


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Malkera said:


> please tell me the last to apply in cpmc? i want to apply in it.....plzplz....


i think; deadline was 15 Oct.

call admin soon after eid, you may get a chance to apply there..:thumbsup:


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

Yesterday gave interview...perform best..they told we will inform u till 5 nov...is it a clue for acceptation or rejection..?


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

Malkera said:


> please tell me the last to apply in cpmc? i want to apply in it.....plzplz....


any idea about central park? what would be merit closure this year?


----------



## m.h.mir20 (Aug 28, 2012)

can anyone give some feedback about the college ..like comments about its teaching staff, teaching hospitals, student body, USMLE/PLAB results of students, residency placements abroad..etc...it would be much appreciated ...thanks !


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

no elaborations;

teaching staff outstanding, with most of Proffesors, HODs retired from K.E, AIMC etc.

teaching hospitals slightly lacks in comparison to those of top most private colleges.

student body; very freindly & cooperative.

& 1st batch to graduate will be in 2013, so no question of USMLE reslts etc.


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

sorry guys I forgot to read this thread but if interviews are still going on feel free to ask questions.
some question that were asked are:
why do you want to become a doctor?
what are your interests and who inspired you to choose this profession?
Which college will you choose if colleges like CMH and fmh gives you admission?


So these were some of the question I remember and who is going for central park and when are the classes beginning for 1st year?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

myctoRule said:


> sorry guys I forgot to read this thread but if interviews are still going on feel free to ask questions.
> some question that were asked are:
> why do you want to become a doctor?
> what are your interests and who inspired you to choose this profession?
> ...


R u coming CPMC myctoRule?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

I would like to highlight this info of CPMC, as many of the students r concerned abt applying to colleges listed in IMED list.


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

anas90 said:


> I would like to highlight this info of CPMC, as many of the students r concerned abt applying to colleges listed in IMED list.


Hi! could u plz tell me the closing merit of CPMC last year?


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

brother i have aggregate of 77% where i can get ?


----------



## meher (Oct 8, 2013)

can u pls giv the list of private medical colleges of lahore tht are approved by IMED?


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

*List Medical Colleges Approved By IMED*

check PMDC website or click on this link ....https://imed.faimer.org/results.asp...PAKISTAN&city=&region=AS&rname=Asia&psize=100.


meher said:


> can u pls giv the list of private medical colleges of lahore tht are approved by IMED?


----------



## meher (Oct 8, 2013)

thankyou


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

When is central park's last date for form submission? Are they still accepting forms?


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

I have heard that if CPMC selects you they tell you there and then to submit the fee, is that right? cuz I had an interview today and they just said that they'll inform me about my status later


----------

